# Help: GM5202AB Wiring issues



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

I recently got a Kenwood DDX8901HD stereo with the Scosche GM5202AB Wiring harness. The wiring harness is supposed to retain chime and accessory power for the display above headunit. When I installed everything the temperature/vehicle settings display above the head unit doesn't turn on so I can't change settings or anything. I can't figure out why it won't turn on, the chimes work but no steering wheel controls and the display screen above the head unit remains black/not turned on. I followed instructions by connecting the blue/yellow wire from the stereo control harness to kenwood harness and left the 3.5mm plug unplugged since I have Kenwood. Please help, maybe I wired something wrong? I can take pictures if that helps


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 142321
check this site when you can Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

This is my wiring harness http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_75565_Scosche-GM5202AB.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I realize that . the 230GM27sr interface has few options designed into it an is pretty much useless other than to supply RAP and reverse signal ..
what do your instructions detail you to do ?

purchase a GM os 044 and start over


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

Between the GM27sr and the kenwood harness the instructions said to connect a blue/yellow wire. Didn't have to cut any loops because instructions said if it's a kenwood not to. That wire is connected to a 12 pin connector that goes into the GM27SR. When I looked it up it says it gives display volume +/- track +/- and settings. My issue is the center dash display doesn't even turn on and I think if it would turn on the settings would be there.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What year is your cruzen ? 

Do you have a wiring diagram for your gm27sr and harness if so publish a pic for me to study this better .. 

Also I think this particular interface requires the addition of a Steering wheel interface and programing for all of the steering wheel functions . 
post up pics and the schematics along with any diagrams that you have .

A link to the sites that you have been using can also help with this complex issue .

Bare with me as we gather the information to help you out .


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

The GM27SR came with the GM5202AB, the only thing I bought separate was the radio signal adapter. I have a 2012 Crude LT 1.4L Turbo.






This is the wiring diagram that came with the GM5202AB which includes the GM27SR






This is the wire color codes and uses for each wire for the GM5202AB/GM27SR kit.






This is the wire color and use codes for my Kenwood stereo harness.






Here is a picture of exactly what the back of my stereo looks like, the picture before is only good for wire color and use codes. My stereo only has a blue/yellow wire for the interface module/remote in. I still have a 3.5mm jack coming from the interface steering wheel harness but it told me to leave it unplugged.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So after following those directions you have no Digital Display ? 
You have no functions from your steering wheel controls ?

Well time to do some reseach on that site that I gave you .. you may find out that the gm27sr really is not the right interface for your needs .

I do think that you missed the power supply to the digital display some how ..

As for your steering wheel controls . Look into the SWCI 1 or any other steering wheel control interfaces ! there are many . 

Personally I would have gone with the GMOS 044 with a SWCI 1 or comperable interfaces considering your Kenwwod H U .. 

I hope this helps .


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Feel free to reseach the site I gave you . I found a plethera of interesting options while I was accumulating parts for my own Build .. 

Your Welcome Be cool stay cozy !


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

YesYes sir, I decided to get the GMOS-044 and an interface to start over. Should fix everything
Edit: I'm going to do some rewiring today I think will work. I'll update later.


----------

